# Cannondale Cujo 24- weight?



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I was going to get a Cleary 24" for my son for his birthday in April but they're done until the new model comes out. If I can't hold out, I need to find other options. Unfortunately we can't do Spawn this time around, too $$$, does anyone have a Cujo 24 that can confirm the weight?


----------



## johne5ive (Mar 15, 2017)

I actually weighed one in the shop yesterday. It was just under 25 lbs. 24lbs and ~14oz I think.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks!

That's not too bad. Pretty good. I'm just meh coming from a 19 lb Trek Superfly 20 but for $500 that's a great weight.


----------



## jgrider16 (Aug 18, 2012)

Just picked up the Cujo 24 LTD. It came in at 20.5 lbs on the shop scale. The parts and weight upgrade were a pretty good value for the extra $200.


----------



## passingthrough (Mar 22, 2018)

jgrider16 said:


> Just picked up the Cujo 24 LTD. It came in at 20.5 lbs on the shop scale.


Thanks for the heads up on that Cujo 24 LTD model, jgrider. Seems like a competitive option, especially with the REI 10% member dividend. And a smart upgrade on the Cujo 24 with hydraulic brakes, trigger shifters, better components, and much better gearing. I love not having to swap all that out to get kid gearing for hills for once.

Slightly longer chainstay length than some on this frame but I think that was likely done to provide clearance for the 2.6 plus tires, which will effectively reduce some of the chainstay length anyway due to the larger-than-24 actual wheel size.

I just ordered one and am hoping it's closer to the 20.5 lb weight you measured than the weight REI has listed for it (24.2 lb). In any case I'll convert to tubeless for better traction and suspension/comfort which should further help with weight.


----------



## jgrider16 (Aug 18, 2012)

We love it so far. The better parts and gearing were the main reason for spending the extra $$. He climbed like a goat out in Moab a few weeks ago and cannot wait to get out on some trails again soon. Doing tubeless as soon as i can get to it. I found some schraeder valve stems so you don't have to drill an extra hole in the rim, and will go the ghetto gorilla tape route. Will post how it goes.


----------



## passingthrough (Mar 22, 2018)

I converted it to tubeless last week. The 1" gorilla tape was just right, and I put the tube back in at full inflation for 1 day to help seal the tape. One tire went up pretty easily, the other took a but of cursing but did eventually work and both are holding air pretty well.

This reduced the weight by ~1 lb and of course is really plush now with lower inflation.

I'll put up a new thread on the LTD model this week with my impressions once I can snap a pic and get a final weight. I think it's down to under 23 lbs from the stock 24.4 lbs that I got on my scale after going tubeless, removing a couple of of the reflectors, and swapping stem and post from my parts bin -- went with a 35mm stem down from the stock 70mm for my small rider.


----------

